# Pet Pigeon Sitter Services?



## Ginger (Aug 18, 2005)

I was wondering if any one knew of a company/individual in Toronto, Ontario, Canada that would provide pet pigeon sitting services?

Some where I can bring them for a while if I am on holiday outside the country or that would do it on a daily basis, just like taking your children to day care?

Thank you for your help.

Ginger


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

We seem to have a lot of members in Toronto, maybe you should all get together sometime and discuss how you can help each other with pigeon sitting as required.

Cynthia


----------



## Ginger (Aug 18, 2005)

Sounds like a good idea for a short term sort of service rendered but I need some one who does not mind doing this almost as a side job. 

I greatly appreciate your suggestion and will inquire to those living in close proximity and see what they have to say. Who knows, I might find what I am looking for!

I am looking forward to the day where pigeons will be as popular as dogs.  

Thank you Cynthia!

Ginger


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Ginger, 

I'm from near to Toronto, in Oshawa but I've never heard of such a service...but mind you, I've never had a reason for that either. Did you call around to local area vets offices...they may have some suggestions for you. You could also try contacting your local human society and see what they say.


Good luck


----------

